# Epic Win/Fail moments



## Cuberty (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a place where you talk about your daily wins or fails.

I'll start off, well, I decided to lube my other *stickerless* Zhanchi with vaseline for the heart attack when I tell cubers, turns out I have rainbow coloured vaseline now because it ate so much of my cube.


----------



## Thompson (Nov 8, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> I'll start off, well, I decided to lube my other *stickerless* Zhanchi with vaseline for the heart attack when I tell cubers, turns out I have rainbow coloured vaseline now because it ate so much of my cube.



Is this a fail or win?


----------



## Chrisalead (Nov 8, 2011)

This summer, I was cubing without a timer/scrambler. And one solve was really lucky like 3 move cross, super easy F2L and LL skip ! Probably my first and only sub-10 at this day... Anyway I hope that my first timed sub-10 will not be a LL skip !


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 8, 2011)

I've started using the tracking number for a purchase I made from dealextreme. It actually took less time to get from China to Vancouver than it did to get from Vancouver to Saskatoon. Canada Post is a fail.


----------



## Hays (Nov 8, 2011)

Once, I was about to get a world record, and then my cube exploded.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 14, 2011)

Aww  that sucks.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I know how you feel..


----------



## benskoning (Nov 14, 2011)

Hays said:


> Once, I was about to get a world record, and then my cube exploded.


Here it is


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 14, 2011)

My cube exploded and I dropped the cube on two solves in my one handed average at UKO last weekend.
25 sec average.

Also in UKO I messed up the first block completely, inserting an edge in wrong, got to LSE, realised, inserted edge, did 4a, 4b was just U/U' M2 U/U', and 4c skip= win, 10.2x. It was hilarious, I've got a (bad quality) video of it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol fail video.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 14, 2011)

I was solving my ssv3, was about to get like a HUGE PB, i avg like 2:30(disregard my sig), the time would have been like 1:45, but when solving an N perm, the cube exploded T___T Now, I have to go through the painstaking process of putting it back together sob sob sob


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 14, 2011)

Happened a while ago, but I was doing an average, and then in one solve, my cube popped (during LSE), and the edge piece fell under my desk. I immediately went to pick it up, and continued solving as I was sitting back up. 
I hit the timer, 8.xy, and thought "wow, that was awesome," but then I realised DB was flipped. -.-
A fail and a win in one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2011)

I can now average sub-10 consistently...in my dreams :O


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 15, 2011)

*On behalf of Joey Gouly*

In the 2011 UK Open 3x3x3 final, Joey did an 8.xx solve that was a +2.... It may have been as low as 8.08. I am sure he will clarify. However, the entire audience were absolutely gutted on his behalf.


----------



## timeless (Nov 15, 2011)

subing 30 on rubik brand


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 15, 2011)

I had an epic win today when I got a 9.xx second solve (easy oll, pll skip)... then an epic fail on the next solve when my cube exploded. XD


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 15, 2011)

I was doing a moderately good solve a Harvard, like five pieces popped out of my ZhanChi (l like really lose cubes) and I DNFd (whenever more than two peaces pop on a 3x3 solve, I give up)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 15, 2011)

On my last solve of an already fail official 4x4 avg, I could only do something like U r U' r2, I solved the first center and 3/4 of my cube exploded simultaneously..


----------



## alevine (Mar 31, 2013)

*Dollar Store Cube Success!*

Hi,

I just got a dollar store supercube, and actually it turned well out of the box to my surprise. When I lubricated it (40 WT shock oil), it turned amazingly smooth... smooth like a SS Wind 3x3x3. This is just amazing, especially for a freaking dollar store cube. My mind's been blown. Totally. And no mods! Just lube! It spins *twice* when you turn it if you're not careful! OMG!


----------



## SnipeCube (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Dollar Store Cube Success!*

What dollar store? 

Sent from my HTC One V using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## alevine (Mar 31, 2013)

Not a real dollar store (won it) but it uses the Dollar Store mechanism and does come from some dollar store. I really don't know.

You'll know you found it when the stickers say "Love", the cube has a lot of smiley faces, rainbow background, and Yin/Yang.

BTW with a little force it can actually cut 1/2 a cubie!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2013)

how do you know it's a dollar store cube?

also, the edit button is a thing


----------



## alevine (Mar 31, 2013)

I know the mechanism of all the dollar store cubes / I know what the pieces look like. It might be a cube from someplace like Five Below, but I know it turns like it and it looks like it from pieces / core.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

benskoning said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love how at the last few seconds of that video someone says "is that a DNF" xD


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 2, 2013)

Catagory: Fail

~40sec OLL while solving a 6x6x6 as a 3x3x3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9xnO5PzQYLM#t=303s


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 3, 2013)

i took my guhong v2 and cleaned all pf the pieces the core supper good only to findout after that there was no lube left. FAIL!
for some reason my guhong is the best it has been since ever. WIN!


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 6, 2013)

My friend took his zhanchi silk, (which is out of production and is I think therefore kinda rare) and "cleaned it out" in boiling water. The edges and corners all shrank, but the corners shrank more and got deformed. It's now completely impossible to assemble.

FAIL


----------



## alevine (Jun 4, 2013)

I was at a Barnes & Noble store because I got a gift card for my B-Day, so I went there, and there was a V-Cube 7 right on the shelf. Ready to buy. The last one. And I had just the amount of money on the card to buy it. So I did.

WIN!


----------



## SnipeCube (Jun 4, 2013)

Omg they sell vcubes! I just checked!


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 14, 2013)

Today, my cube fell from my hands in the middle of execution of pll and when I picked it up, I didn't know how to finish the pll. Epic fail. But then, I realized that that is a proof that I am starting to remember my algs into brain memory. Epic win.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just a small thing, but I almost got 17 the other day (beating my PB of 18), but then wrecked it by looking at the timer! (Every time I look at the timer I see that I'm doing well and then mess it up  .) FAIL!

Also, I was cubing earlier this afternoon in front of mom and my cube did an ENORMOUS pop! It was the first time it did such a big pop. I've been waiting to see what such a pop is like to experiance. WIN! (Although I hope it doesn't do it again LOL!) But it was so embarassing that mom was watching... FAIL!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 16, 2013)

Lubed my Rubik's brand, got a 10.30 single, win!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Lubed my Rubik's brand, got a 10.30 single, win!



fail: would have been faster with a better cube


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 19, 2013)

I was on track for my first sub-15 solve, and then I failed the T-perm and ended up at 27 seconds


----------

